# المنتديات الترفيهية > استراحة المنتدى >  >  يعجبني..... وما يعجبني......

## حبي عترة محمد

*بسمه تعالى وصل اللهم على النبي وآله
اليوم واني اتصفح في النت شفت موضوع وعجبني وهي لعبة
تبدأ بكلمة يعجبني .......
وما يعجبني........
يعني كل عضو يدخل يقول 
ويش يعجبه.......
ويش ما يعجبه.....
وراح أبدأ أنا 



يعجبني الأنسان الصريح
وما يعجبني الكذب*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعجبني النشيط في المنتدى
ولا يعجبني الي يسجل اسمه وبس

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

يعجبني احبهم ولكن لا *يعجبني* تجريحهم ..

يعجبني هدوئهم ولا *تعجبني* عصبيتهم ..

يعجبني سلوبهم في الكلام ولا *يعجبني* عنادهم..

يعجبني فهمهم لي بدون كلام ولا *يعجبني* يكابرو ..

يعجبني وجودهم ولا *يعجبني* غيابهم ..

.............خر

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*طرح حلووو  خيتوه ((عفاف الهدى* 

*ولي رجعه مره ثانيه* 

*يسلموو*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*يعجبني انش مريتي على الصفحة انين القلب
ولا بعجبني انش ما شاركتي
ننتظر قدومكِ اختي انين*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

> *طرح حلووو خيتوه ((عفاف الهدى* 
> 
> *ولي رجعه مره ثانيه* 
> 
> *يسلموو*



 
مايعجبني لي يقهرني ويخليني ما اركز ..

يعجني اني اقول الى حبي عتره محمد  السموحه  صار خطاء في الرد 

طرحك حلو وعجبني

----------


## أموله

يع‘ـجبني | قربهمَ لي  . ولايع‘ـجبني ابتعإدهم عني ~

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يعجبني تواجد ااموله بينا من جديد..
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تعجبني القهوه سكر زياده  .. ولا يعجبني اشربها بحالي*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*يعجبني الراي الحكيم
ولا يعجبني التعصب*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

ي*عجبني اني كل يوم امرعلى دا الموضوع
ولا يعجبني اني اشوف ما في تفاعل*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا يعجبني شكهم ..وتكذيب*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*يعجبني أن أنين اذا مرت على الموضوع تطرح مشاركة
ولا يعجبني أن الباقي مطنش دي اللعبة*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا يعجبني صمتهم ولا غيابهم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا تعجبني اننيتاهم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا يعجبني لي يذخل المسن بدون اتصال ....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يعجبني اللووووووووووووز*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا يعجبني لاستفزاز*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مايعجبني النت البطيئ*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اعجبني اتصالهم لي هذا اليوووووووووم ...*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*يعجبني النوم
ولا يعجبني التعب بعد النوم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يعجبني ردهم ....*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا تعجبني الوحده ....*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*يعجبني ان الليلة جمعه
ولا يعجبني اني جالسة الى هذا الوقت المتأخر ولا قمت صليت صلاة الليل*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا يعجبني المسن بدونهم ....*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*يعجبني الناس المتواضعه
ولا يعجبني الناس المتكبره*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تعجبني القهوه ..*

----------


## hassan1411

*يعجبني اشوفهم يضحكوا و مستانسين* 


*و ما يعجبني اشوف احد متضايق و يبغى يصيح*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا يعجبني الانتظار ...*

----------


## hassan1411

*لا يعجبني ترك المواضيع بلا رد*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يعجبني ردهم ...*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*


يعجبتني البارحه *

----------


## hassan1411

_





يعجبني تفاعلهم _

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مايعجبني اليوم الجو بكل مافيها  ..*

----------


## noor_ccc

يعجبني الاتزان مع رجولة الأنسان في كل مكان

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تعجبني الشكولاته ...*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*يعجبني ان أغيب عن المنتدى بمناسبة زواج ولدي
ولا يعجبني أن ما في أحد سئل عني*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يعجبني اقول الى (حبي عترة محمد ..

.... الف مبروك وعقبال ما تفرحين في الباقي  


*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تعجبني وايد (فارقني صبري  .. الى الشيخ حسين الأكرف*


*فارقني صبري يا علي فارقني صبري*
*يوم الأزورك بالنجف راويني قبري*

*أقسم عليك بدمعتي .. علي يا علي*
*جيتك وعايف رجعتي .. علي يا علي*

*أهاجر ويا كل دمعة على جرحك تنهمر*
*من صوابك لأعتابك أحج وأعتمر*
*يا دلالي بحنيني --- عليك أمر*
*وأقدم لك نذوري يا علي سنين العمر*

*جيتك يا حامي الجار وصبري ما اجا وياي*
*ما أريد أخلي زيارتك وأرجع لدنياي*

*افتح لي يا باب الرجاء .. علي يا علي*
*ما عندي غيرك ملتجى .. علي يا علي*

*فارقني صبري يا علي فارقني صبري*
*يوم الأزورك بالنجف راويني قبري*

*أقسم عليك بدمعتي .. علي يا علي*
*جيتك وعايف رجعتي .. علي يا علي*

*من الإسراء وجبرائيل يأشر بالحزن*
*على ترابك وصوبه الهادي متأثر يون*
*لن يقله يا جبريل اطلب من الله الإذن*
*أوجه روحي لزيارة علي قلبي يحن*

*حول محمد للنجف دمعه يتجارى*
*بعد الصلاة بمسجدك أدى الزيارة*

*سلم وصاح من القلب .. علي يا علي*
*دون الملى فراقك صعب .. علي يا علي*

*فارقني صبري يا علي فارقني صبري*
*يوم الأزورك بالنجف راويني قبري*

*أقسم عليك بدمعتي .. علي يا علي*
*جيتك وعايف رجعتي .. علي يا علي*

*أزورك يا إمامي وأتذكر اللي تعنى لك*
*قبل لا يرتفع نعشك توجه منزلك*
*محد منهم يعرفه بعينه ظل يتأملك*
*ويناديك السلام عليك ودمعه يغسلك*

*واعرفنا من هاللي اعتنى يبجي على نورك*
*هذا الخضر يم النعش حاضر يزورك*

*جالك يصيح من الألم .. علي يا علي*
*بعدك على الدنيا الندم .. علي يا علي*

*فارقني صبري يا علي فارقني صبري*
*يوم الأزورك بالنجف راويني قبري*

*أقسم عليك بدمعتي .. علي يا علي*
*جيتك وعايف رجعتي .. علي يا علي*

*بعد يا سيدي متيقن وحق الدماء*
*مثل ما شيعتها بليل مظلم فاطمة*
*أحسها تزورك بكل الليالي المظلمة*
*وأشوف وياها حول المرقد أملاك السماء*

*كل ما تندبك من ضلعها واعلياه*
*تندبها من دم طبرتك يا زهراء ويلاه*

*ما غيرك موتك أبد .. علي يا علي*
*يا قل هو الله أحد .. علي يا علي*

*فارقني صبري يا علي فارقني صبري*
*يوم الأزورك بالنجف راويني قبري*

*أقسم عليك بدمعتي .. علي يا علي*
*جيتك وعايف رجعتي .. علي يا علي
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwimwAgt5ik

----------

زهرة الريف (08-22-2011)

----------


## hassan1411

*يعجبني تواصلهم و حبهم و سؤالهم عن الاعضاء 


*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يعجبني الامل والتفاؤل*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا يعجبني التذمر*

----------


## hassan1411

*



لا يعجبني البكاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يعجبني الضحك*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا يعجبني التغلي....*

----------


## hassan1411

*



يعجبني اسلوبهم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يعجبني المنتدى ولا يعجبني خمول الاعضاء ...*

----------


## hassan1411

*

و انا بعد لا يعجبني خمول الاعضاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ومن الا يعجبه خمول الاعضاء!
*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يعجبني العجب
ولا الصيام في رجب
الله يساعد من في ذي الأيام حب*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لا يعجبني الركود والجمود في المنتدى

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

:grumpy: *ماااااااااااني مايعجبني المسن بدونهم ...اف*

----------


## hassan1411

*


لا تعجبني الوحدة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عجبتني لبشاره الحلوه ..*  :cocksure:

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تعجبني ..*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-eDZNM5oOM

----------


## ورده محمديه

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFg8U...eature=related

يعجبني اسم رضا ..سلااماً عليك امامي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يعجبني البحــــــــــــــــــر ...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يعجبني الهدوء والتأمل ..*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*يعجبني اني ما اترككم واطل عليكم كلما سنحت لي الفرصة*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تعجبني ...

*

----------


## hassan1411

*


لا يعجبني الانقطاع عن المنتدى*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*عجبني هذا اسبووووووع بكل ما فيه ...*

----------


## روح الحزن

يعجبني اللي يرد عالمواضيع 
مايعجبني اللي يقرا ويمشي

----------

